# Anybody Familiar with HP dc7600/7100 Computers?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Just get a HDMI card. You can get them from newegg.com pretty cheap. As for the screen resolution. It all depends on the Flat screen.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

DC_Madman said:


> I went to put it in and found the PCI Express x16 expansion slot was missing. It appears to have been removed because there are a several rows of solder spots that look like something goes there.


Not removed.... just never put in. You have to watch this with store bought, brand name machines. One of the ways they save money is by not including various expansion ports that will not be used in the finished edition. Great for the price tag but lousy for future expansion.

A vga to composite will always look crappy because there are only 640 lines of resolution in a composite signal (or something like that... I can't remember the exact number)

As Greg suggested, you can try an hdmi card... not sure it will work though. You would probably be better served by going after the sure thing... a used vga monitor.


----------



## DC_Madman (Oct 6, 2014)

I was trying not to drop hundreds into this. I'm thinking the best option is to burn my wife and swap systems to get a huge monitor. Rehashing all the software is burdensome.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

DC_Madman said:


> I was trying not to drop hundreds into this. I'm thinking the best option is to burn my wife and swap systems to get a huge monitor. Rehashing all the software is burdensome.


It does not cost hundreds to get a video card, with an HDMI output.


----------



## DC_Madman (Oct 6, 2014)

I've been thinking and throwing money inside the box when I should have been thinking outside the box. I never knew something called a USB to DVI/VGA/HDMI Adapter existed. Cheap, simple to use, portable, no opening the case.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

You may want to be careful with that. I'm not sure of this will apply in your application (in fact that machine may even be too old to consider), but usb to dvi/hdmi converters are not HDCP compliant.

HDCP is a new-ish method of copy protection and if you happen to playback any HDPC conetent (usually HD movies), the signal will most likely get blocked at the usb converter.

On the other hand if you just want the machine for basic games, surfing the net, word processing... etc then the converter will work fine


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Bob Sanders said:


> You may want to be careful with that. I'm not sure of this will apply in your application (in fact that machine may even be too old to consider), but usb to dvi/hdmi converters are not HDCP compliant.
> 
> HDCP is a new-ish method of copy protection and if you happen to playback any HDPC conetent (usually HD movies), the signal will most likely get blocked at the usb converter.
> 
> On the other hand if you just want the machine for basic games, surfing the net, word processing... etc then the converter will work fine


Since when are they not HDCP compliant. People use them all of the time without any issues.


----------

